

Diapers.com Founder Could Raise $50m or More for New Jet.com Startup - bhartzer
http://recode.net/2014/05/16/diapers-com-founder-could-raise-50-million-or-more-for-new-startup/

======
resu_nimda
_Stone also describes how, before the acquisition, Amazon announced the launch
of a competitive service while Lore and Bharara were visiting Amazon so their
employees wouldn’t be able to reach them to figure out how best to react._

That whole process sounds pretty toxic. This is happening while they're trying
to negotiate a deal? If I were them I would have walked, but I gather they
really wanted to sell the company and move on to something else.

------
loceng
Anyone know what that domain cost? More than one pretty penny - though worth
penny if execution is done well, which it seems is likely with the founders'
history.

~~~
bhartzer
I suspect that jet.com was sold for 7 figures but the price, at least for now,
is confidential as I understand. It may come out at some point, though.

